# هل احد لديه اي معلومة عن مؤتمر علمي في هندسة المواد والمعادن لعام 2013 في اي دولة عربية او اسلامية؟



## aziz1297 (16 يوليو 2012)

ابحث عن اي معلومة عن مؤتمر علمي في هندسة المواد والمعادن لعام 2013 في اي دولة عربية او اسلامية؟ تحصلت على جائزة مالية لحضور والمشاركة بورقة علمية من الجامعة وابحث عن اي دولة عربية او اسلامية لانشر ورقتي العلمية في مؤتمرها. افيدوني افادكم الله اخوتي الاحباء في الله.


----------



## كاظم الجناني (19 أكتوبر 2012)

من المؤمل انعقاد ندوة خاصة باختيار المواد الهندسية في 20-12-2012 في قسم هندسة المواد الجامعة المستنصرية


----------



## بابكريحى (23 أكتوبر 2012)

هناك مؤتمر اقتصاديات المناجم والمحاجر الخامس فى القاهرة فى شهر فبراير القادم باذن الله


----------

